# Five Important Things to Consider When Choosing Golf Clubs



## behing19

Having proper equipment is an essential part of playing the game and many golfers understand this. With many new types of golf clubs out there, it can be difficult to find the right type for the way you play the game. However, by using our five-step process you can choose the right clubs for your bag and play the best possible golf much easier. 

1. Be honest with yourself and evaluate the type of skills you really have with golf. You might be a beginner or just a weekend warrior playing with a higher handicap. This is fine, as long as you understand your skill level and admit it to yourself. With all the different types of equipment available, you have to understand your skill level so you get the right clubs for your game. If you are not an expert, but you try to play with the same equipment as an expert, it could hurt your game. 

2. Keep the Cost within your Budget. Choose the amount you can spend and look for clubs within that amount of money. Buying new golf clubs can get very expensive, if you stray from your budget. You can find the right clubs that fit your budget because there are sets specific for all budget ranges. 

3. Admit your Strengths and Weaknesses. Are you someone that slices the ball or do you hook the ball? Can you hit it a long way or do you play from a shorter set of tees? You need to know what your tendencies are before you choose golf clubs. This will help you get the clubs you need, designed properly for you, when you go to the local store or pro shop to get your new clubs. 

4. Know how often you Play Golf. Do you just play a round or two a week or do you get out almost every day? This will help you choose the right equipment for your game. It may not be necessary to spend a large amount on great equipment if you only plan to play a few times a month with your friends. However, if you compete or want to compete and play every day, you may want to invest more in the equipment you buy. 

5. Finally, research the clubs and read reviews about them. Search online, read magazines, and talk with your local pro to find out what is best for you. Demo days can also help you get a feel for the right clubs or if there is a golf show going on, you can check it out. You might even want to visit the websites of the manufacturers to help you make your decision. Anything can be found online. By doing good research you will make a better choice. 

Follow these five steps and you will be able to get the right golf clubs that are fit to your game and your body type. Now you should be able to get the golf clubs you have been dreaming about and play better golf this year.


----------



## 373

rakesh84 said:


> One more tip: Beginners should always start with used golf clubs


I don't think you can make such a global statement as "always"... It's not bad advice to suggest it since it holds the possibility of putting a high quality club into the new player's hands, but these days, children 3-4 years old are taking up golf. The used club market for kids that age is almost non-existant. Fortunately for all concerned, junior sets of good quality are not expensive.

The teaching pro at the course where I work has baout 30 students between the age of 3 and 10. I love to watch those kids hit balls. I envy their youth and specially their flexibility, but mostly, I love to see the excitement on their faces when they hit a good shot. I need to post some pictures.


----------



## Henry2

One more tip: Beginners should always start with used golf clubs


----------



## 373

Henry2 said:


> One more tip: Beginners should always start with used golf clubs


I suggest you read what I wrote immediately above your post. If a child is starting at an early age, junior clubs are far superior to used clubs that have been cut down. The clubhead weight alone, much less the ridiculously stiff shaft that results from being cut down are totally counter productive to learning and enjoying the game.


----------

